# Overnight stop off Motorway M56/M6South



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

In a few weeks I will be travelling from Holyhead to Dover and am looking for an overnight stopover off route between Chester M56 joining the M6 South and junction with MI east of Birmingham. I don't need any facilities so don't need a campsite. The next day I am meeting up with a cousin from Canada for lunch en route so won't be in Dover until the following night.
Any suggestions?
On a separate matter did I read somewhere that some motorway rest areas have a cassette drop facility for motorhomes.
Ian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never seen or heard of motorway services in GB having any sort of motorhome facilities, but I could be wrong. You can stay overnight on them though. You can pay at the service area on some or via a mobile phone at others. The only problem I could foresee would be a fridge lorry parking nearby and affecting your nights sleep.

Have you tried the "Night Stop" in Practical Motorhome Magazine, or the motorhome stop over club that uses pubs etc.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I guess until you start the journey you may not be sure where or what time you will want to stop,.

This May be worth keeping a note of.. Just off Jn11 on the M6.. Nice pub that allows vans to stay for free.. As far as I know they dont make any charge but guess they appreciate a little spending on food or drink.

The second one down.. Wheatsheaf pub..

http://www.offmotorway.com/public_html/m6pages/entries/j11/nestedframeset.htm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We are about 15 miles off your route.

Tag Axles will not fit down our drive thanks to a difficult neighbour . 

There is parking on the road at the side of our house. HGV's overnight at the other end about 500 yards away.

Let me know if it is of any use?

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> On a separate matter did I read somewhere that some motorway rest areas have a cassette drop facility for motorhomes.
> Ian


Some have facilities for coaches to dump cassette waste but may charge for them if used by a motorhome. The new motorway services at Cobham (M25) for example will charge £10 unless you have 25 passengers or more.

G


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for the very prompt replies and suggestions.
Appreciate the offer of the road beside your house Teemyob. 
However the suggestion by Tonka is much further down my route and the location just off Jnctn 11 on M6 is ideal. I will head for 'The Wheatsheaf' and mention the 'off motorway' website and we will have a meal there that evening.
Thanks again.
Ian
PS The query re cassette drop was 'just in case' and we will probably last until Dunkerque. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Heres one you can try if you dont do the pub or may be useful for others
Leave m6 at junct 7 and head for birmingam on the A34
its a funny junction so take care

In 1/2 mile at the traffic lights at the scotts arms shopping centre turn right along newton road which is a dual carriage way. Follow this road - you will drop down a hill and then come up again. As you get near the top theres a large laybe on the left just past the crem(whooooo). Its used by lorries so you wont be on your own. Its approx 5-10 mins from the motorway
there may even be a cafe in there

Theres a chop shop and a chinese and a Mc donalds 5 mins walk away (carry on along the dual carriageway on foot) but its not in an urban setting and you will look out over fields and the sandwell valley and a field with horses in opposite. They like polos

A couple of freinds of mine use it when comeing to brum from up north

To get back to the motorwat come off the laybe and be in the RH lane
Bear right at the ligts and come round the block back to the same lights and turn left to go back down newton road to the motorway turning left at the scotts arms

Hope tis helps

Phill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yaxley said:


> Thank you for the very prompt replies and suggestions.
> Appreciate the offer of the road beside your house Teemyob.
> However the suggestion by Tonka is much further down my route and the location just off Jnctn 11 on M6 is ideal. I will head for 'The Wheatsheaf' and mention the 'off motorway' website and we will have a meal there that evening.
> Thanks again.
> ...


Let me know if you decide to stop.. Only 5 mins away, I will do anything to get out for a pint... :wink: 
Last time i visited and chatted to owners they were ex motorhome people themselves.. I think the pub is also listed in the Britstop guide..


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Tonka. We will be there around teatime on the evening of Mon 28th April.
Will be delighted to meet you Steve and will buy you a pint if you are around that evening.
Ian


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you use the Wheatsheaf, you will fnd the EHU's on a pole at the far bottom of the carpark. When we were there, the pole had been knocked over and I had to drag it back from the ditch.
Very helpful staff but they don't cook on a Sunday evening.
Very close to motorway junction, but no noise.


----------

